# Discussing DIY software



## Silver (26/12/17)

Hi all

After my first foray into DIY mixing last night I am keen to hear what software you use to make your DIY simpler and easier.

I just used ELR last night because i was checking it out before and it seemed to work ok.

From what I can gather there are a few aspects to this

*getting the output for a recipe, so it tells you how much of each ingredient to put in according to your specified quantity, nic strength and PG/VG ratio*
*Keeping track of your inventory levels - how important is this and is it widely used and practical?*
*Being able to make notes on each recipe to help future refinement*
*Potentially being able to access all the info from different devices, like the mobile and iPad.*
I imagine there are a few more aspects that I dont even know of yet.

I know several of you use that PC program by Hotrod - DIY Juice Calculator I think its called. I think @Andre and @GregF use it. My question with that is how easy it is to use, is it being updated, and i have a feeling I would be better off with something thats accessible on my iPad too. Although my mixing will probably be done mostly near my computer station, i want to be able to see my recipes and make notes wherever i am vaping. Or see if i have a particulaf concentrate. Not even sure about this, so perhaps i need some guidance here on what i would need in future.

I know people like @KZOR use eJuice me up - or something to that effect - another PC program. 

*Is ELR capable of doing all I need?* Its not the most intuitive interface but it seems to be working and it contains lots of recipes. I assume it doesnt keep track of inventory. What about All The Flavours? 

What do you guys think? Am hoping you can guide me to making the right choices that makes things simple and easy.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TheV (26/12/17)

> Keeping track of your inventory levels - how important is this and is it widely used and practical?



^ this times 1 million!!! It is probably the most critical part of DIY management for me.

I use the DIY Juice Calculator software you mentioned and find it works really well.
I do mix in front of my PC almost all the time. When I don't I just send myself screenshots of PDF extracts of what I need depending on the situation.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (26/12/17)

@Silver, I use the DIY Juice Calculator, might be overkill in my case but once it is set up it is actually very effective and easy to use.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (26/12/17)

Im using Juice Calculator for windows. Awesome awesome app. You add your concentrates into your inventory and as u create recipes it will alert u when u run low on a specific concentrate. Works also out what your DIY costs per mil per nic percentage. U can save your recipes in an xml file and import it into other DIY apps

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## GregF (26/12/17)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> After my first foray into DIY mixing last night I am keen to hear what software you use to make your DIY simpler and easier.
> 
> ...


You right @Silver I use Juice Calculator by @HotRod19579 and find it fulfils all my requirements. You will have a problem though if you want something for Apple as well. And on that note I cannot suggest or recommend anything because I am more of an Android guy.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## GregF (26/12/17)

Another thing I just remembered. I heard you wont find anything "tobacco" related in the Apple Store so I think you will battle finding an app.
I might be wrong though.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (26/12/17)

Thanks for the feedback so far guys - Looks like the "hotrod" app for the PC is getting a lot of love so far.

I am not so concerned about an app for my phone or iPad - but a web site is fine - like ELR.
Do any of you guys use it for recipes etc? Or just for finding other recipes?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (26/12/17)

I don't use ELR much, mainly just to find ratings and notes (for what they're worth on ELR, which isn't much) on flavours. I look for recipes on ATF and use DIY Juice Calc for recipes and inventory management. It's the best recipe app I've found.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (26/12/17)

RichJB said:


> I don't use ELR much, mainly just to find ratings and notes (for what they're worth on ELR, which isn't much) on flavours. I look for recipes on ATF and use DIY Juice Calc for recipes and inventory management. It's the best recipe app I've found.



Thanks @RichJB 
Just regarding ATF, is there a way you can sign up without Google or FB or those other platforms?
Cant seem to find a "normal" registration process

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (26/12/17)

I'm not sure how ATF works, I'm not registered as I don't need any of the features. Instead, I just browse recipes by others. All of my recipe stuff is done on my PC, I don't use any online apps.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (26/12/17)

RichJB said:


> I'm not sure how ATF works, I'm not registered as I don't need any of the features. Instead, I just browse recipes by others. All of my recipe stuff is done on my PC, I don't use any online apps.



Thanks

And do you use the juice program on your PC to make notes of your recipes for future tweaking?
Or do you do that separately?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (26/12/17)

DIY Juice Calc has a Notes window for each recipe, I use that. Although I keep my flavour notes as a Word document.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lawrence A (27/12/17)

I also use DIY Juice Calculator.

I find the inventory management side of it really handy and like that you can make notes on each individual flavor, which are then visible when compiling your recipe which makes it easier to concoct a new mix from scratch if you don't inherently have a wealth of flavoring knowledge like the seasoned mixers do.

I also really like how it tracks your steeping recipes for you and allows you to rate your recipes to make sorting easier.

I can't imagine what a headache mixing would be without this tool.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## SthrnMixer (4/1/18)

I think the owner of ELR has a flavor inventory system slated for development, but as of now it doesn't have that feature. To me that's the one thing lacking with their calculator. I love the stripped down UI which doesn't seem so "busy" to look at. And there's also the ability to download a CSV of your entire recipe collection any time, which serves as a nice safeguard against losing anything due to a system crash or whatever. So from my perspective, the flavor inventory management feature is really the only thing needed. Well, that and something that buzzes or has flashing lights whenever I'm trying to mix flavors that will end up tasting like crap!  

I do think I'll give that DIY Juice Calculator a go. That is if I can survive entering the 400+ flavors I have.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

